# PRE-FACE LIFT A6 2.8 2.7T and 4.2



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

questions, pics, comments
i found that there are no topics for the pre-facelift a6 so anyone wanna post pics in here or that knows a lot about the models named above plz feel free to contribute


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

anyone have any idea how to take of the grill on the 2.8 a6 1998? of course pre-face lift


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (Veki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veki* »_questions, pics, comments
i found that there are no topics for the pre-facelift a6 so anyone wanna post pics in here or that knows a lot about the models named above plz feel free to contribute 

Is there a question here?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










_Quote, originally posted by *Veki* »_anyone have any idea how to take of the grill on the 2.8 a6 1998? of course pre-face lift









I don't, but my magical grey book says to release 5 catches along the top then 1 catch each side. It sounds like tabs but there is a schematic that almost looks like a metal loop. Further investigation will be required. Here is where you can jump in Veki as I am bushed from skiing my ass off the last two days with another tough day of skiing tomorrow, to do any investigation myself tonight. That and I am being a smart ass tonight!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_
I am bushed from skiing my ass off the last two days with another tough day of skiing tomorrow,


Hard life eh?


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks snowhere i tried but it seems like theyre not jsut clip ons :S
some are but i found one on the top (or maybe two) and one or two on the bottom that cant seem to be taken off just liek that lol
i will look into it a little bit more


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (Veki)*

my account wasnt forking for some reason







so my buddy let me use his








thx golfcity12


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_
Hard life eh?










It is a hardship for sure. Gotta sign a contract upon entry to the area that stipulates supporting the local economy throughout the winter until the whitewater season begins. Hence, I accept the responsibility and always find myself, snowhere.








Got any pics of the 'clips' Veki? The drawing looks like a hook and loop type of thing.


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

ill be working on it most likely this weekend so ill take pics
i wanna take it off because i want to paint the chrome part that goes around the grill black...i think it gives it a nicer/sportier look ??


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (Veki)*

with the hood open, unbolt the hood release (3) 8mm bolts and without breaking any of the tabs, the grill will need to be pushed/pryed out. its easiest to shift the grill down to clear the upper tabs/


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (ironmule)*

thanks iron mule








cant wait to do it this weekend


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (Veki)*

any idea why my front drivers side is lower than the passenger side?
the difference is about 2cm








is it possible that it was in an accident and they put two different suspensions? one from the 4.2 and on the other one the regular one???


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (Veki)*

You could have a blown strut. What happens when you bounce each corner? With the wheel off, what does each of the struts look like, IE any leaking oil?


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (Snowhere)*

havent really looked much into it so im not too sure








ill take a look at all those things
thx snowhere http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

hey i have a question maybe some of you might know this 
i always thought that the 2.8l 30v a6 c5 (1998) had 200hp but ive heard that they have 190hp??


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (Veki)*

A4 2.8 30v has 190, A6 2.8 30v has 200, at least that is what my manual that came with the car says. Granted, that is crank power, so actual power to the wheels will be less.


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

yah thats what i thought too...stupid insurance company hehe


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

hey i still did some research and i found on wikipedia (dont know how reliable that is) that its 190hp

2.8 30v 2.8 L (2771 cc, 169 cu in) V6 Petrol 193 PS (190 hp/142 kW) @6000 rpm 280 N·m (207 lb·ft) @3200 rpm 8.1 236 km/h (147 mph) 1997–2001


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (Veki)*

Wiki is not the answer for something like this. Anybody can go in there and put what ever they want up as gospel. I like wiki for learning stuff, but since every a4 2.8 person will say 190, that is what you get.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








I have official paperwork from the factory that says 200. It makes sense they would tune the A6 to have a little more then the A4.
Did you ever check out your strut situation?


_Modified by Snowhere at 6:13 PM 3-6-2009_


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (Snowhere)*

sounds good 200 is better than 190








i did go to my mechanic but he couldnt tell that anything was wrong so im thinking of just going to the dealership and letting them have a look...my guess is they should know








oh and snowhere whats the most i can get out of my 2.8 with smaller mods such as shrot ram intake, chip, just stuff like that. I know there is that supercharger ( i think you might have told me about it) but its too expensive right now for me.
thx


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (Veki)*

I will not pretend to know definitively. But if I took a guess.... I know there is a chip worth 6-8hp. Most do not consider it worth the cost. If you did a free flow air filter and a exhaust, you might pick up a couple of more, or not. You could always overbore, maybe to a 2.9 or 3.0
I don't know anything else.......
It does not bother me, I just work the gears, even with the tip and do just fine. It just takes a little planning to pass at 10,000 ft. I drive fast enough on my bikes and the rado, I really do not need to be blasting the same with my two rugrats in the car.


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

makes sense








im still deciding whether or not to keep this 2.8 or sell it and get the 4.2, so thats why im hesistant on doing mods to my 2.8 at the moment


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (Veki)*

hey guys i was just wondering if it was possible to swap the front bumper and hood off of a face-lift and put it onto a pre-face lift a6??
has this been done?
and if yes, do you have to do other stuff than just put them on








thx


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

i know it contradicts the thread but im just wondering


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (Veki)*

If you were to do anything, get eurobumpers FTW!


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (Snowhere)*

i dont know why i havent thought of that


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

good stuff snowhere


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

i might sell my a6 and go back to mk3 but this time if i do that im getting a vr6 for sure
what you guys think?


----------



## GolfCity12 (May 3, 2007)

i think you should get a yellow vr6


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (GolfCity12)*

maybe i will im talking to a guy about it trade it and maybe get some money


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (Veki)*

hey guys
does anyone know whether or not 2000 a4 b5 sports package supsension will fit on my a6 2.8l? 1998
i have a buddy thats willing to give them to me if they fit, so i was just wondering if they would








thx


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (Veki)*

ps. im not looking to drop it right now i just need a new suspension to keep me until fall when i hopefully have money saved up for some coilovers


----------



## GolfCity12 (May 3, 2007)

i was wondering if you can put fat fives on the 2.8 a6 98??


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

thx golfcity12


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (Veki)*

my key wouldnt open the door when i clicked the button so i had to open it with the actual key and then when i tried starting it, it didnt want to start








i tried it about 2 times and nothing. So i pressed the gas pedal while i was turning it on and it turned on finally.
Any idea what it might be?
starter, battery, fuel pump??


----------

